# Harley Update



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It's been awhile since I posted anything on Harley so I thought I would give an update. Harley has a complex medical history which I originally chrono'd at His Name is Harley — An Honorary Tripawd but most recently his drop in platelets has taken priority. In November his platelets were down to 30,000 which is serious. He began prednisone, then azathioprine was added in and platelets are above the danger zone but the side effects have been terrible. The Prednisone is being tapered down and I see a tiny improvement but I'm not sure he will ever be back to where he was in November. He is very lethargic and just seems depressed. I need to come up with some fun things for him to do -- he's a little weak on his back legs so it can't be anything strenuous. If you have any suggestions, let me know. 

I keep wondering why his platelets dropped so low, so fast. I charted out his platelets and keep wondering if they were low due to chemo and then getting vaccines just made things worse (attached).
Well I guess it would not attach


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What about tick borne diseases?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

They did a tick index panel back in October and it was negative. You know how you feel something is right in front of you and it's so obvious that you don't even see it, that's how I feel. He went on doxycycline when tick panel was done in Oct. Test came back as negative


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

how about the shell game? you put a treat under a cup, with 2 or more identical cups beside it, then "shuffle" the cups and let the dog try to find the cup with the treat under it.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Millie'sMom said:


> how about the shell game? you put a treat under a cup, with 2 or more identical cups beside it, then "shuffle" the cups and let the dog try to find the cup with the treat under it.


^^^^ This!!! ^^^^

My girl LOVED doing this during her TPLO recovery. I would alternate it sometimes and hold treats in my hand or use her stuffed toys to cover a treat. We played this so much I started using dry kibble. 

Another thought is hide and seek - don't go far, around the corner or so, then call and treat. 

I hate the "right in front" of your face feeling. I'm not familiar with azathioprine, but it could be the side effects are just wearing him down mentally. I also notice that cloudy days seem to bring more lethargy for my pup.

I hope he starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KathyL*

KathyL

My dad had Lupus and I'm almost sure that dogs get it, too.
I know that my Dad many times, had low platelets and also got anemic.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Do not have any good advice just to let you know I am thinking of you guys and praying. Hugs.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wishing Harley all the best and that he gets better soon!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thinking of you and Harley. I hope he feels better soon. (Great suggestions for a few games to play with him). Hugs


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone -- the shell game is a good idea and I will use kibble since I don't give him "treats" so to speak. Last night he began to seem to be a little more himself. Wednesday the Prednisone was reduced to 40 mg and I think lessening the dosage might help a little. Azathioprine does make them lethargic also. 
Karen, they say his low platelets is Immune Mediated Thrombocytopenia. I am sure it is related to his cancer. After he had surgery on his leg I had planned to begin a different chemo protocol but with platelets so low, he could not go on chemo. On thursday platelets were 77,000 which is out of danger zone but far from where they should be. The key now is to keep them from falling as he lowers the prednisone.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Just checking in to see how Harley's feeling today


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy New Year to my friend Harley and his mom. My prayers have never stopped coming your way.


----------

